# Warning: Homeland Security Threat Level Elevated To Code Purple!



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

You have been warned...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

RaiderinKS said:


> You have been warned...


Uh oh.

I'm an alum from one of them thar midwestern schools...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

By the looks of that, someones in for a world of hurt.....gettem good:r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

YIkes!!!!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Good thing I'm a ND fan! :ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Someone gonna get a hurtin' real good.
:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Purple !!

Oh know ....look out !! :tu:ss:tu


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Go Tigers.


----------

